# apparently this isnt very active...



## driftninjakilla (Sep 13, 2008)

that sux i was hoping to learn some things


----------



## longliveveedub (Dec 4, 2006)

driftninjakilla said:


> that sux i was hoping to learn some things


your better off coming over too motorgeek.com  its an encyclopedia for 5 cyl. turbo's!


----------



## rdwong (May 30, 2009)

longliveveedub said:


> your better off coming over too motorgeek.com  its an encyclopedia for 5 cyl. turbo's!


:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::thumbup:

just be warned, you may experience symptoms similar to the ones you feel when a stripper gives you a lap dance. Some may call it an erection, but i just call it awesomeness


----------

